# concerned after scan!



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi 
I had a 4d scan on saturday and because the baby was in an awkward position the sonographer tried to move baby about a bit using her hand pressing on my tummy.It didnt hurt at all but when i got home i panicked incase she could have hurt baby moving it  about! iv felt fine since and she was experienced, do you think its ok or should i be worried!
stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

if movements are fine i should not worry

jan


----------

